# Does anyone miss the shorter villager style sometimes?



## Becca617 (Sep 2, 2017)

With the most recent AC title being new leaf, all of the characters (except mice and maybe a couple others) are tall and not short compared to the past games. This is especially noticable on the horses, cats, and dogs. I personally think the tall bodies look really strange on the cats, dogs, and horses and I think they look a lot cuter when they're shorter but it's just my preference. 

For example: New leaf Roscoe vs CF Roscoe. 




Anyone else?


----------



## pft7 (Sep 2, 2017)

I think horses for one look better now but cats definitely looked cuter (when they are supposed to be cute) when they were smaller. Mixed bag I say. Some look better, some look worse. Although in general I won't complain about improving graphics.


----------



## Lozzybear (Sep 2, 2017)

Hmm.. I'm conflicted. The short style is definitely a lot cuter, but I also really like that some villagers, especially the horses, are taller. I feel like it's more fitting that they're different heights depending on the species. I personally prefer the longer bodies.

I don't blame you for missing the shorter style though. Just look at that teeny Roscoe, he looks like a chibi.. so cute!


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 2, 2017)

I can see what you mean about the cuteness, but for me the overall designs are cutesy enough and possibly fit my aesthetic better. 

I've actually noticed that I prefer the taller villagers (to the frogs, mice and squirrels). I don't know why - maybe because I like them being of similar size as my character? 
The variety works well for me; having different heights makes the shorter ones even more adorable in comparison <3


----------



## pft7 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> I've actually noticed that I prefer the taller villagers (to the frogs, mice and squirrels). I don't know why - maybe because I like them being of similar size as my character?
> The variety works well for me; having different heights makes the shorter ones even more adorable in comparison



Hmm, thinking about this I am probably the opposite. Frogs are my favourite and I really like squirrels too (shoutout Static) though I've had no mice yet in New Leaf. So I prefer the shorter villagers. Different strokes etcetera.


----------



## Mash (Sep 3, 2017)

Some are good some aren't, but for the most part, I prefer the CF designs.


----------



## goro (Sep 4, 2017)

the shorter style is really cute and makes some villagers look better, but i don't think it'd really blend in all that well with the style of new leaf. i like both styles personally


----------



## miamarie (Sep 8, 2017)

The shorter villagers were definitely cuter in my opinion. I miss the personalities/dialogue from the earlier games the most though.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 11, 2017)

Meh, I do like the height improvements though, makes the whole design just flow a lot better


----------



## doodle (Sep 11, 2017)

Oooh the Horses do look cuter shorter, but I think the Cats and Dogs look cute tall in NL! I couldn't imagine them any other way now~

Sure wish the Horses had stayed short, but they are bigger animals, so they don't look horrible tall either.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Sep 13, 2017)

Sometimes I miss the shorter villagers, but only when I play an older game in the series and then switch back to New Leaf. In honesty I think I like both equally


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 13, 2017)

I just wish the cats were shorter.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 13, 2017)

I never actually played any of the titles before New Leaf. Animal Crossing always looked boring to me, so I didn't bother. I was obviously wrong about it being boring, but I don't really have experience with the shorter villagers. I feel like horses should be bigger because that's more realistic, but cats and dogs might look nice small? I think they're cute either way to be honest <3 unless they're like a disgusting bottom of the barrel villager, in which case, ew, please die.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Not a chance for me. I love the new style. More detail.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

I think the shorter style was more cute but I like that there are more height variations between the species. Our player character also grew so I think the change was only fitting.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 22, 2017)

I mean, I like the shorter style, as some villagers looks really cute in that style. However, I prefer
more the new style as it has more details.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 25, 2017)

If anything I kinda miss how the bears look. They look so big and intimidating. The body also looks really awkward for certain bears. Especially for bears like Charlise and Paula.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 26, 2017)

I definitely think this! I don't exactly wish the horses had stayed shorter, since it would have looked weird next to all the other animals in a more realistic style, but I agree that in a side-by-side comparison, the horses looked adorable when they were small. The dogs and cats look nice either way, I think, but I find the elephants, cows, and hippos more appealing in smaller form as well.


----------



## prompted animal (Oct 26, 2017)

this is probably my biggest gripe in the ACNL, I LOVED the shorter villagers, but for some reason, they felt a full 180 on looks was best, and now a huge portion of villagers look awkward, I think the only ones who look better are the eagles just cause b4 they looked smashed a little, but it fit the game overall, so it was acceptable, now its super awkward looking!!!!


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 26, 2017)

I like the diversity with height. It's more realistic and gives more charm, I think it makes the game way more cute. Maybe I'm just so used to NL now, I enjoyed WW a lot but I just love NL. Except for the fact that I can't choose where characters build their homes. Bleh!


----------



## ShinyFinderNoah (Dec 4, 2017)

It's weird when I play New Leaf then city folk cause all the villagers are the same size as me in City Folk lol


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 5, 2017)

Honestly it never really bothered me, but it would make sense for cats and dogs to remain short instead of being the same height. I do like the height variations now and I prefer our characters being taller but I guess I'm just neutral on this one.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm not complaining about the villagers increasing in size. But whenever I look at the old human size and the new size, I think of how weird the new one looks. Apparently we were little kids back then, but now we're adults in New Leaf and counting.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2017)

Teddy is a little intimidating, but I don't mind. He's my bodyguard!


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

When I first played New Leaf on thought.the height was really weird but now I'm used to it so I don't really care how tall the new character is going to be.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Dec 11, 2017)

To be fair, I like the jointed, taller villager look, as it gives them a flair of maturity. It makes the player's villager look a lot better than it did, before, too. Yeah, some villagers looked smol and adorable, pre-NL, but I've grown so accustomed to the newer models.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 11, 2017)

Can you imagine if we had Gracie/Giraffe villagers towering over us?


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah, I really prefer them being little tootsie things! I think it just fits the games style a lot better, and also, its just adorable!


----------



## Weiland (Dec 15, 2017)

The cats look creepy now.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 22, 2017)

I can't even look at the old models. They look so wrong. Sure, I liked them back in the day but after New Leaf there's no way I'd want to see Animal Crossing going back to that short and stubby design.


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 22, 2017)

they were pretty cute, but the diversity in size is fun i think. i like having villagers that are all different heights in town!


----------

